# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  moratorij u PBZ banci

## andiko

vidjela sam temu gore...ali nema ništa aktualno..

situacija je takva da bi uzeli moratorij u PBZ. redit nam je 4,5 tis. i htjeli bi ga stopirat na bar 6 mj. do godinu.

Problem je taj što mm ima otvoren roditeljski za 2. d. do 5.1.2013. (znači još dva mjeseca), a nakon toga bi koristio 6 mj. za 3. dijete i još dvije godine. Međutim, ovi u banci traže papir sa HZZO-a...a on ima samo rješenje za još dva mjeseca.. i kao ne može se (to je kad šalješ muža da nešto pita, a ne odeš sama). 

Hzzo ne može unaprijed davati rješenja...? To ne bi imalo smisla... Kaj onda da prekine taj rod. i otvori ovaj za 3. dijete? jel se može dobiti rješenje za 2,5 godine ili ide pro za 6 mj....? Kako su oni u banci to zamislili, nije mi jasno.


I još ako netko zna koliko ćemo zapravo plaćat taj moratorij mjesečno...

Puno hvala svima..

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mi smo u RBA, ali politika poslovanja banaka je slična. Za vrijeme moratorija komitent plaća samo kamatu (interkalarnu), produžuje se rok povrata kredita za razdoblje trajanja moratorija (dakle, ako bi po redovnom otplatnom planu kredit otplatila 01.01.2015. to će bit odgođeno za X mjeseci koliko će bit trajanje moratorija). Moja banka naplaćuje naknadu za odobrenje moratorija. Plus ta interkalarna kamata za vrijeme moratorija + produljen rok otplate kredita = mi odustali od toga. Postoji i mnogućnost (treba vidjeti s PBZom u tvom slučaju) ako si (po njihovoj procjeni) dovoljno kreditno sposobna za to, da rok otplate ostane isti, ali da se mjesečni anuitet poveća. 
Kada se podvuče crta, moratorij na kredit dodatno poskupljuje cijenu posuđenog novca (banci vraćaš još više nego što bi redovno trebala vartiti).
Isplati se samo u slučaju da nikako ne možeš pokrit rate kredita po redovnom planu ( što je vrlo izvjesno, obzirom na visinu rodiljne naknade nakon godine dana starosti djeteta). U tom slučaju je OK, ali ako se ikako može skupit lova za redovnu otplatu, to je najjeftijije za tebe kao korisnika kredita.

----------


## tockica

Mi smo uzeli moratorij na stambeni kredit u Pbz-u na 6 mjeseci u 4. mjesecu ove godine. Od troškova plačaš samo ovjeru tog rješenja o moratoriju kod javnog bilježnika ( stotinjak kn). Za vrijeme trajanja moratorija mjesečno ne plaćaš ništa (nekada se za to vrijeme plaćaka samo kamata dok je otplata glavnice mirovala, ali od 01.01. ove godine ne plaća se ni kamata). Po isteku moratorija mjesečna rata povećava se za iznos koji nisi plaćala podijeljen na preostali broj mjeseci otplate. Trajanje kredita se ne produžuje.

----------


## tockica

Sad sam pročitala post od sumskovoce pa samo da naglasim: dakle u pbz-u nema naknade za otvaranje moratorija, niti plaćanja interkalarne kamate, nego plaćaš samo trošak javnog bilježnika. Takodjer nisu mi vršili provjeru kreditne sposobnosti da bi mi povećali ratu kredita kasnije, čak su mi rekli da mi ne mogu produljiti otplatu za tih 6 mjeseci jer bi se onda trebala ponovno raditi solemnizacija ugovora.

----------


## andiko

tockica vau! ovo zvuci skroz ok!

----------


## tockica

> tockica vau! ovo zvuci skroz ok!


Da  skroz je ok. Dodatni troskovi su zaista minimalni. I cijela procedura od predaje zahtjeva do odobrenja moratorija je trajala samo 10 dana.

----------


## Sumskovoce

zaista dobro zvuči naspram ovih mojih :/

----------


## MarijaP

Ne znam ništa o maratoriju, ali vi već sad možete predati zahtjev za roditeljski za treće dijete.
Bitno je da imate napisano rješenje koje kaže do kad će tm koristiti roditeljski za drugo. Uzmete potvrdu od poslodavca da može koristiti roditeljski za treće dijete u punom trajanju (2,5 god) i ti mu potpišeš da može koristiti tvoj dio.
Predate zahtjev za roditeljski (ponesite rodne listove sve djece) u punom trajanju (2,5 god) i nadate se da će vam brzo poslati rješenje  :Smile:  s kojim možeš dokazati status u banci.
Također, možeš napisati dva zahtjeva za roditeljski. Jedan predaš na hzzo, a drugi ti poštambiljaju pa odmah imaš nekakav papir. Možda i to prihvate pa naknadno donesete rješenje.

----------


## andiko

marija ... dobra ideja...a sto je sa visinom naknade u tih 2,5 godine...mm sad dobija 2660.. maksimalno...sta ako ide s jednog na drugi roditeljski?

----------


## Sumskovoce

U drugom dijelu (od navršene prve do navršene treće godine) je max 1.660 kun (par kuna gore-dole)

----------


## andiko

sumakovoce, hvala ti. to znam. zanima me koliko ce biti ovih 6 mjeseci..

----------


## MarijaP

Mm-u je bila puna naknada kad je isao s roditeljskog na roditeljski bez prekida izmedju.

----------


## andiko

hm. mislim da to stalno mijenjaju. sad mi je rekla zenska da ce mu tih 6 mjeseci naknada biti 2100, a da uzima ona dva dodatna za drugo dijete, bila bi 2600. a kad je isao 2009. za prvo dijete, za ta dva dodatna naknada mu je bila 1660...

----------


## josipal

ima li netko iskustvo s moratorijem ZABA-e?

----------


## Majuška

Dižem temu.

Imamo stambeni u RBA unatrag 3 godine. Mađu najvažnijim uvjetima su nam bili uvjeti moratorija jer smo računali da će nam trebati za drugih 6 mjeseci roditeljskog. Tada su uvjeti bili kao gore navedeni u PBZ-u, kamata&glavnica stopirane, isti rok otplate samo se sve na kraju pripisuje glavnici pa se poveća mjesečni (I ukupni) iznos koji se vraća banci. 
Nije idealno ali nama treba moratorij da bi mogli progurati tih 6 mjeseci

Sad smo zvali banku i saznali da je takav moratorij UKINUT!
Plaća se kamata (koja nam je naravno preko 80% mjesečnog iznosa)

Ima li netko svježa iskustva sa drugim bankama? 
Koje su nam sada uopće opcije?

----------


## bodo

> Dižem temu.
> 
> Imamo stambeni u RBA unatrag 3 godine. Mađu najvažnijim uvjetima su nam bili uvjeti moratorija jer smo računali da će nam trebati za drugih 6 mjeseci roditeljskog. Tada su uvjeti bili kao gore navedeni u PBZ-u, kamata&glavnica stopirane, isti rok otplate samo se sve na kraju pripisuje glavnici pa se poveća mjesečni (I ukupni) iznos koji se vraća banci. 
> Nije idealno ali nama treba moratorij da bi mogli progurati tih 6 mjeseci
> 
> Sad smo zvali banku i saznali da je takav moratorij UKINUT!
> Plaća se kamata (koja nam je naravno preko 80% mjesečnog iznosa)
> 
> Ima li netko svježa iskustva sa drugim bankama? 
> Koje su nam sada uopće opcije?



Pokušaj otići tamo i oni ti izračunaju koliki je iznos koji plaćate.
Ne radi se o 80% mjesečne rate,frendica je u PBZ-u uzela mratorij prije 2 mjeseca.Umjesto rate kredita od cca 3000 kn trenutno plaća nekih 200-tinjak kuna mjecečno.


Znači plaćaš samo onu kamatu (npr.6%)na iznos

----------


## mamma san

ja mislim da je rba u vrijeme moratorija uvela plaćanja naknade za moratorij u nekom postotnom iznosu od glavnice..... nisam ziher.

----------


## Majuška

RBA je uvela da glavnica miruje a da se kamata mjesečno plaća. Izračunali su mi da bi plaćala cca 2900 kn mjesečno a sad plaćam 3700 
Neš ti moratorija  :Rolling Eyes: 

Da, bili smo u PBZ - oni daju "pravi" moratorij
Još sad moram pronjuškati nekoliko drugih banaka - molim vas javite gdje se nudi normalan moratorij

----------


## angie.5

Ima netko da je u skorije vrijeme trazio moratorij?
Ja sam u PBZ-u, nakon dugog razmisljanja odlucila sam da bih ipak trazila moratorij s obzirom da nam dolazi prvo dijete, a necemo dobiti nista rabljenih stvari ni od koga tako da bih radije potrosila te novce na dijete, pa i pod cijenu te kamate i kasnije veceg anuiteta i svega..
Bila sam do sad u dvije poslovnice i moram reci da su uzasno neuki po pitanju moratorija ili se prave ludi jer sto god da ih pitam ne znaju i moraju provjeravati. Ono sto me zanima je koliko taj proces sada otprilike traje? Sto ste nosili od dokumentacije? 
Sad zadnji put mi je rekla da nabavim: potvrdu od lijecnika o otvorenim komplikacijama, potvrdu o terminu poroda, potvrdu od hzzo-a o otvorenim komplikacijama, zk izvadak, zahtjev za odobravanje moratorija.
Da ne kazem da mi je prije toga u drugoj poslovnici zenska rekla da samo donesem zahtjev za odobravanje moratorija. Zivciraju me jer ne znaju kako je to setkati po glupe papire u trudnoci.

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

> Ima netko da je u skorije vrijeme trazio moratorij?
> Ja sam u PBZ-u, nakon dugog razmisljanja odlucila sam da bih ipak trazila moratorij s obzirom da nam dolazi prvo dijete, a necemo dobiti nista rabljenih stvari ni od koga tako da bih radije potrosila te novce na dijete, pa i pod cijenu te kamate i kasnije veceg anuiteta i svega..
> Bila sam do sad u dvije poslovnice i moram reci da su uzasno neuki po pitanju moratorija ili se prave ludi jer sto god da ih pitam ne znaju i moraju provjeravati. Ono sto me zanima je koliko taj proces sada otprilike traje? Sto ste nosili od dokumentacije? 
> Sad zadnji put mi je rekla da nabavim: potvrdu od lijecnika o otvorenim komplikacijama, potvrdu o terminu poroda, potvrdu od hzzo-a o otvorenim komplikacijama, zk izvadak, zahtjev za odobravanje moratorija.
> Da ne kazem da mi je prije toga u drugoj poslovnici zenska rekla da samo donesem zahtjev za odobravanje moratorija. Zivciraju me jer ne znaju kako je to setkati po glupe papire u trudnoci.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk


Ne mogu ti reći iz prve ruke, jer nisam bila u takvoj situaciji nedavno, ali ako je ikako moguće, probaj to izbjeći. Rabljene robe za dijete ima na ovom forumu - samo pogledaj burzu - snaći ćeš se i za krevetić i za kolica itd. 

Što se pak troškova tiče, iz iskustva majke sad već punoljetnih sinova - oni NIKADA nisu manji. Prođe porodiljni, počneš raditi pa treba platiti jaslice/tetu čuvalicu, dijete uvijek treba više, a ne manje. 

Naravno, ovo je tvoja odluka. Inače, ne prave se u banci neuki, nego koliko znam, postupak ide upravo tako - ti prvo daješ zahtjev, a onda na temelju toga (jer različiti ljudi imaju različite situacije i potrebe) banka određuje koja dokumentacija treba. Mislim da bi trebala samo dogovoriti dostavu podataka e-mailom, da izbjegneš suvišno hodanje.  Nije svejedno jesi li ostala bez posla ili je izgledno da ćeš uskoro imati prihode.... Za vrijeme porodiljnog (trudnoća, pa do prve godine) oni ti odobravaju moratorij bez plaćanja kamata do 18 mjeseci. Evo, tu imaš na dnu stranice popis kako to ide: https://profitiraj.hr/moratorij-na-k...zenih-gradana/

Offt. baš mi nije lijepo čitati kad ljudi kao ti kažu "glupi papiri" i kritiziraju bankovne službenike koji samo rade svoj posao po regulama koje nisu sami smislili (da se razumijemo, nisam djelatnik banke, nema to veze). Lijepo ti je žena rekla da doneseš ili dostaviš zahtjev, a tek onda će ti reći koji papiri trebaju. Vjerojatno ih sve imaš doma. Upravo tako ide procedura. Nemaju kristalnu kuglu da nam čitaju misli. 

Još jednom - ako imaš ikakve mogućnosti, moj dobronamjerni savjet je da izbjegneš moratorij ako IKAKO možeš, jer će ti poslije biti puuuuno teže vratiti se u stare tračnice (govori osoba koja je odradila dva porodiljna u komadu, pa je drugi porodiljni bila na minimalcu.)

----------


## Cathy

Peterlin, angie.5 ima samo par postova tako da na ovom forumu ne može tražiti rabljene stvari.
Ali danas samo na FB-u ima toliko grupa za rabljene dječje stvari, samo treba pogledati . 
Osim toga, Njuškalo, Marketplace, Letgoo, Krpice.... sigurno će naći ako traži. :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin, angie.5 ima samo par postova tako da na ovom forumu ne može tražiti rabljene stvari.
> Ali danas samo na FB-u ima toliko grupa za rabljene dječje stvari, samo treba pogledati . 
> Osim toga, Njuškalo, Marketplace, Letgoo, Krpice.... sigurno će naći ako traži.


Ako napiše na nekoj drugoj temi na roditeljstvu da traži robicu, brzo će joj se ljudi javiti i skupit će postove u roku keks.

----------


## ki ki

Ja sam imala moratorij pred 9 i 6 god u pbz-u za vrijeme porodiljnih.

Ne sjećam se više kaj je trebalo od papira samo znam da sam brzo i jednostavno to riješila.

Nisam to radila sa osobnim bankarom nego u uredu sa nekom šeficom za kredite. 

Poslano sa mog FIG-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie.5

> Ne mogu ti reći iz prve ruke, jer nisam bila u takvoj situaciji nedavno, ali ako je ikako moguće, probaj to izbjeći. Rabljene robe za dijete ima na ovom forumu - samo pogledaj burzu - snaći ćeš se i za krevetić i za kolica itd. 
> 
> Što se pak troškova tiče, iz iskustva majke sad već punoljetnih sinova - oni NIKADA nisu manji. Prođe porodiljni, počneš raditi pa treba platiti jaslice/tetu čuvalicu, dijete uvijek treba više, a ne manje. 
> 
> Naravno, ovo je tvoja odluka. Inače, ne prave se u banci neuki, nego koliko znam, postupak ide upravo tako - ti prvo daješ zahtjev, a onda na temelju toga (jer različiti ljudi imaju različite situacije i potrebe) banka određuje koja dokumentacija treba. Mislim da bi trebala samo dogovoriti dostavu podataka e-mailom, da izbjegneš suvišno hodanje.  Nije svejedno jesi li ostala bez posla ili je izgledno da ćeš uskoro imati prihode.... Za vrijeme porodiljnog (trudnoća, pa do prve godine) oni ti odobravaju moratorij bez plaćanja kamata do 18 mjeseci. Evo, tu imaš na dnu stranice popis kako to ide: https://profitiraj.hr/moratorij-na-k...zenih-gradana/
> 
> Offt. baš mi nije lijepo čitati kad ljudi kao ti kažu "glupi papiri" i kritiziraju bankovne službenike koji samo rade svoj posao po regulama koje nisu sami smislili (da se razumijemo, nisam djelatnik banke, nema to veze). Lijepo ti je žena rekla da doneseš ili dostaviš zahtjev, a tek onda će ti reći koji papiri trebaju. Vjerojatno ih sve imaš doma. Upravo tako ide procedura. Nemaju kristalnu kuglu da nam čitaju misli. 
> 
> Još jednom - ako imaš ikakve mogućnosti, moj dobronamjerni savjet je da izbjegneš moratorij ako IKAKO možeš, jer će ti poslije biti puuuuno teže vratiti se u stare tračnice (govori osoba koja je odradila dva porodiljna u komadu, pa je drugi porodiljni bila na minimalcu.)


Necu sad u detalje o tome jer nisam to pitala, ali u mojem slucaju primanja na komplikacijama su tocno toliko koliko iznose krediti + rezije. Da sam sama u ovome ne bih imala ni za hranu, a kamoli za rabljenu robicu. Nazalost, pomoc sa strane trenutno nije dovoljna za bilo sto kupiti i zato mi je taj moratorij stvarno potreban. Ne bih ga uzimala da ne moram, svjesna sam svega.
Znaci, kada sam prvi puta pitala u prvoj poslovnici, gospoda mi je rekla neka dodem sa napisanim zahtjevom, kada sam ju pitala sto da napisem rekla je -napisite samo sto trebate. Btw, to mi je govorila s nogu dok je bila u razgovoru sa svojom kolegicom iako sam uredno uzela papiric za osobnog bankara i sjela za stol. To je bio kraj razgovora jer joj se nista drugo nije dalo objasnjavati.
Zatim sam otisla u drugu poslovnicu sa vec pripremljenim zahtjevom. Tamo mi je gospoda rekla da ne mozemo nista, zahtjev nije htjela ni uzeti bez one dokumentacije koju sam u prethodnom postu navela (naravno da vecinu toga nemam doma).
I da, moratorij u PBZ-u odobravaju do godinu dana.
I naravno da kritiziram sve sluzbenike koji su neuljudni prema klijentima. Ako sam ja prema njima korektna isto to ocekujem zauzvrat.
Eto, htjela sam samo cuti iskustva ako je netko u posljednje vrijeme to radio kako je proslo.

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie.5

> Ja sam imala moratorij pred 9 i 6 god u pbz-u za vrijeme porodiljnih.
> 
> Ne sjećam se više kaj je trebalo od papira samo znam da sam brzo i jednostavno to riješila.
> 
> Nisam to radila sa osobnim bankarom nego u uredu sa nekom šeficom za kredite. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog FIG-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk


Super, hvala [emoji846]

Poslano sa mog SM-T580 koristeći Tapatalk

----------

